# Safe?



## eggme (Apr 28, 2017)

I have poison ivy taking over the yard really bad. How far is a safe distance from my chickens and even garden is a safe distance to be for spraying killer on that.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

As long as the wind isn't blowing the spray towards the garden or animals it will be fine. Keep your critters away from the spray until it dries. Don't let them graze around the spray perimeters.


----------



## eggme (Apr 28, 2017)

Thank u nanny.


----------

